# Anyone feel like there struggling & not enjoying the newborn/first few months stage??



## chelseaharvey

I had a little boy on 17th April & i am really struggling with him

He was 4 weeks old on sunday & since bringing him home has been so unsettled. I changed his milk from C&G newborn to Aptimal for colic & constipation

At 2 weeks on my HVs recommendation i went to my GP as my HV thought he may have silent reflux. I was given gaviscon & he has been on it 2 weeks & it has made no difference at all.

He just seems to scream all the time, night times are better than day. Over the weekend i have found it so hard to settle him, even with him lying on me he wont settle. I gave him a dummy from 2 days old as the screaming was driving me mad & i thought it may help him/comfort him which it seems to be since the weekend the dummy is not helping......

This morning i have just had to leave him upstairs to scream for 15 mins as im at my wits end with him. Im often bursting into tears with the whole thing as it is such a emotional drain. At the moment i just feel like i do not want to be near him

Its heartbreaking to see/hear him crying, i think he has wind problems & suffers with tummy ache we have been having alot of green poo

Im taking him off the gaviscon today. He has 5oz bottles every 3 hours & i also put 2 dopplers of infacol in & some gripe water but nothing seems to help

Everyone says i should enjoy the newborn stage but i cant & im not at all. Hearing other mums saying there really enjoying things there babies are a dream they just sleep/feed are settled when awake. Zach is not like this at all :nope:


----------



## KatelynsMummy

You tried cow and gate comfort milk?
You can also try taking your LO back to the doctors if he is having green poo, it can be a sign of a really bad tummy bug :flower:


----------



## starangel27

Hi 

I had the same problems with my little boy endless probs with him crying day & night trying gavisgon etc nothing seemed to help. Everyone used to say it would just stop one day and i never beleived it but it really does it gets easier with time you are doing a great job. I never got to the root of the prob with my little boy so i think it went on longer than most but whatever it was by the time he hit 6 months he just changed into a smily happy baby. 
I never felt like i enjoyed the newborn stage at all and was almost wishing his life away till he was older & more settled. I could never put matthew down he screamed day & night he cudnt bare to be lying flat for us it was just a hard few months of him changing in his own time. 

xx

xx


----------



## Cat lady

Oh hun, I really feel for you. I hated that newborn stage too!! Thomas had colic and silent reflux, gaviscon seemed to make it worse. I dont know how we got through it, just take one day at a time. It is worth talking to other mums just to know you are not alone. It does get easier I promise! My lo started to get easier around 4/5 months, he does grizzle still, sometimes no matter what I do, he just wants to cry. I think some babies do just cry, it is distressing for us and can drive you nuts. But just know you are not alone. Get yourself out and about, it doesnt matter if lo crys whilst you are out, you will prbably feel like everybody is looking at you etc, I felt the exact same. Nobody really notices except you. 
Huge hugs hun
xxx


----------



## fluffpuffin

oh hun, I know exactly what you're talking about. I felt exactly the same at that stage :hugs: M LO would scream a lot too and was suffering from colic. It's very hard to deal with.

Here's a few things that helped me cope:
- get out of the house at least once a day for a walk - she would sleep in her pushchair and that would give me some breathing space
- get a good sling, such as a moby wrap, it helps you have your hands free and LO's tend to settle much better close to your body
- an electric swing helped
- white noise from the hair dryer would help her go off to sleep, then the fn would help her stay asleep

Most importantly please remember this is only a phase. My LO was considerably better at 8 weeks and by 4 months the colic was pretty much gone.


----------



## whoops

:hugs:

I have a child who eats well, sleeps well and is very good-tempered and I can still say, hand on heart, that I did not 'enjoy' the newborn stage.

Things are becoming easier as she gets older and as I get more used to being a mum but the first weeks were so hard. The funny thing is that when I admit I found it tough to other mothers, even the ones who say 'enjoy', they all agree that nothing prepares you for just how tough it is.


----------



## fluffpuffin

oh, and google the colic hold - would sway her in the position for ages and it calmed her really quickly. it's the best position to hold them in if they have wind / tummy problems.


----------



## mrs_park

Awww Hun :hugs: 

Newborns are bloody hard work and anyone who says they haven't had a meltdown is lying! What your feeling is normal.

In saying that, my LO is 15 weeks and I seriously cannot believe how quickly the time has gone. The newborn stage is really so short and they just get more and more interactive and fun.

Chin up hun, you're doing a good job :flower:


----------



## x Michelle x

Aw sweeties :hugs: 
I can't type a massive reply as I'm one handed on my phone!
Newborns are all so different and there are probably more mums on here struggling than there are with babies who are are quiet and sleep all the time!
I know I struggled, having a newborn was such a shock and not as I expected!
All I can say is it will get better, one day you'll just notice it!
There is nothing wrong with walking away, I'd go outside and have a cigarette as that calmed me down.
Please don't despair and just do what you feel is right for you and your LO.
Have you tried swaddling? We used to just tuck Tabithas sheet in around her really tightly until she nodded off then we'd untuck it a bit!
Do you have your mum nearby? They love the grandkids so much they can pit up with a few hours of tears so you can get a bath?

:hugs: xc


----------



## chelseaharvey

KatelynsMummy said:


> You tried cow and gate comfort milk?
> You can also try taking your LO back to the doctors if he is having green poo, it can be a sign of a really bad tummy bug :flower:

I dont want to keep changing his milk. The last time it was green was on saturday it seems to have gone back to normal again.


----------



## lauren10

I've been there...and my LO doesn't have colic...I couldn't imagine how hard that would be! Hang in there. I found that I just kept enjoying her more and more the older she got.


----------



## Macmad

Sorry no advice but sending hugs. X x


----------



## kes_a

Oh hun sending you hugs. it is so hard and everyone stuggles at some point.i found the first month the worst and hardist,im so grateful its over. hope you find out how to get him settled. Cody went threw a day like this and he cried and screamed all day because he was hungry.that day i stoped BF and put him on formula.things have been getting slowly better since.his a VERY sicky baby although HVs tell me he doesnt have reflux i no he does as he shows all the symtoms.its taken me 5 weeks to work out what to do that help him be less sick.


----------



## sapphire1

:hugs: Aww, hun. I can honestly say I hated the newborn stage too, at times I felt like I hated LO which made me feel like the most terrible mum, as everybody else seemed so in love with their LOs. Holly had silent reflux which wasn't diagnosed til she was 6 weeks old. She screamed day and night too. Gaviscon didn't work for us either, in fact it made her worse. I've since found out that gaviscon can make SR worse as it thickens the milk and makes it travel back up the throat slower, prolonging the burn. Try going back to the gp to see if they're willing to prescribe an acid inhibitor such as ranitidine. Within a couple of hours on this, the screaming stopped and Holly was much more comfortable. With regards to the green poo - this can be normal for FF babies. However, do you think there may be a chance that your LO is intolerant to milk? We found out that Holly has cow's milk protein intolerance, which was causing the silent reflux. Once she was on a special formula, her symptoms practically vanished. She had terrible tummy troubles too til she was on it. CMPI is really common among babies with reflux, it's thought to be a cause of it. I can honestly say it does get easier. Holly is almost 5 months, and although she's still a handful, it's sooo much better than those early weeks. Hang on in there and take care, hope your LO starts to feel better soon. x x :hugs:


----------



## nicole_

i was but im starting to find it really hard now
LO was sleeping 4 hours between feeds, now hes reallly awake and grizzly and last night he was up every 2 hours, i sleep inbetween but its not proper quality sleep and im so so tired :( 
OH went back to work yesterday and its hard not having anyone to pass LO to when i need the toilet or want to jump in the shower etc. 
i wish he'd go back to how he was the first 2 weeks :(


----------



## happigail

Just keep telling yourself that no one can stay a newborn forever, this WILL pass x


----------



## happigail

nicole_ said:


> i was but im starting to find it really hard now
> LO was sleeping 4 hours between feeds, now hes reallly awake and grizzly and last night he was up every 2 hours, i sleep inbetween but its not proper quality sleep and im so so tired :(
> OH went back to work yesterday and its hard not having anyone to pass LO to when i need the toilet or want to jump in the shower etc.
> i wish he'd go back to how he was the first 2 weeks :(

Just one thing that really helped me is a bought a small changing mat that I left permanently in the bathroom, that way I could shower and pee with her safe x


----------



## Mizze

It does pass, and yes its freakin hard work having a newborn - nothing prepares you. 

The best thing my HV said to me was "its alright when you are at the end of your tether to leave them cry for half an hour and go make a cuppa" - kept me sane that bit of advice did!

Mizze x


----------



## Cattia

I think that there are many many more people than you think who find the newborn stage hard. I found it hard with my daughter and am finding it hard second time around too, my son has colic, possibly some reflux as well and sometimes he just screams and I can tell he has tummy ache, it's really hard. It does pass, and it will get better with time. I loved my daughter from day one, but I can honestly say I enjoyed her far more when she got a bit older. Once they start to interact with you, things get so much better and more rewarding. Don't feel bad about finding the early days a struggle, they are for most people, and don't be put off with people who find them a breeze, all babies are different, and you might find that later on your baby really takes to solids when some others don't etc, it's swings and roundabouts and they all go through difficult phases at different times.


----------



## amygwen

Sorry you're feeling so crap and you're struggling.
I think it's very normal. It was for me anyways, I found it extremely difficult to cope with a screaming baby 24/7 and not getting any sleep. Honestly though, it may feel like crap now but when your LO is a bit older and becomes more independent you'll think back to the newborn days and think how horrible it was, but also how fast it went. I think most newborns cry quite a lot, so I'm sure it's hard with the added pressures of silent reflux, etc. It won't last forever though, soon your LO will be crawling around, playing alone and you'll have some quiet time :winkwink:


----------



## xnewxmummyx

Me!!

It feel extra guilty because I wanted a baby for 3+ years before I finally got my OH on my wave length and we agreed to TTC. For 9months, from day1 we were all so excited, the whole family were thrilled as it was the first baby in years!! Since my baby sister who is 16 now, so everyone was overjoyed and couldnt wait, no1 more so than me. It's all I had dreamed about. Couldn't wait to finish work and start life with my baby. 

BUT

What a shock I had coming. I have come crashing down to earth with a real bang. I'm not young, and I'm not old, but I take my hat off to young, single (teen) mums. *Please dont start a war* because I have got a loving partner and family, although they do live 40miles away. When I see/read/hear of young single mums, I respect them so much. How do they do it? I'm almost 24, with not alot of life experience, but enough, and I am struggling to bring up this tiny person. I struggled with the multiple night wakings, the colic/wind etc ... I would never wish Isobelle away now, but I do reguarly think about my life pre-mummy. I didn't have to think about just nipping to the supermarket, just jumped in car and was home within the hour, now I have to pack nappies, bibs, bottles. I could go sit in the pub all day on a Saturday when we had nothing else to do, now we have to find family friendly pubs, and there anre't many. (We aren't alcoholics btw lol) 

Anyway, I have kind of tred of the beaten track now but basically, I did/have/am finding it hard. I only said to MIL the other day, I don't want to wish these days away as I will NEVER get them back, but I can't wait to get to the stage where she can interact with me, play with toys etc, cos atm she isnt interested. I also want to get her to weaning age because she is a hungry baby and I feel like I am in a constant battle with her hunger lol, but her tiny tummy cant hold the volume she wants. 

I look at Isobelle and feel nothing but guilt because although I would die for her, I would give her my last breath without a shadow of a doubt, I have not enjoyed these past 2-3months. The first month was brill really she was such an easy baby but thn something changed and she has been very challenging. Of course I enjoyed her birth and showing her off to family and friends etc, but when reality kicks in, it's such a shock. Especially when it's just you and baby for majority of the day. 

People keep telling me it will get better and I believe it will, it's just what happens in the mean time?

Sorry, I have rambled on a bit...

xxx

P.S Isobelle has always had green poo, but everyone I tell some one GP HV Paed, they dont bad an eye lid, and some say its normal, something do with Iron levels in the formula.


----------



## CrazyBird

I am only just starting to enjoy my newborn and he is 4 weeks old.
He suffered badly with colic and would cry loads, we knew he was in pain and it's just heartbreaking, one night when he was screaming at 3am i was crying my eyes out and asked my OH if we could send him back lol....Not quite sure where we would send him? It was just horrible, its true, nothing prepares you for being a mummy. I just kept thinking how bad i am because i just wasn't really enjoying him, well unelss he was asleep or feeding as he was quiet, but whenever he was awake he just cried :( 

Anyway the things i did differently were i stopped breastfeeding as he seemed more colicy when breastfed, i tried him on formula for 24 hours and noticed a difference so i stopped breastfeeding, also he has been having infacol for the last 3 weeks. He still has a bad tummy occasionally buit no where near as much.
The last thing we did was buy him some new bottles called Dr Browns, somebody my mum knows swears by them as her baby was a different baby when she changed to these bottles.
Since we have made all these changes and bought the new bottles my LO is a lot different, he now wakes up and doesn't just cry all the time, he will sit in his bouncer or on my lap and be more content.

Big hugs to you, i hope your LO settles down xx


----------



## citygirl1

You are not alone in feeling this way, we all struggle no matter what anyone else tells you.


----------



## 2ndontheway

I don't enjoy the newborn phase. My almost 4 year old son had terrible colic, and we tried SO much and could never figure out the reason for it. He started outgrowing it about 3 months of age. Swaddling, bouncing, swinging, nursing, all seemed to temporarily help him. A white noise machine helped him get asleep sometimes. It was torture. 

My youngest is 2 weeks and 3 days old and I pray that she doesn't start showing colic signs; it was such a nightmare! She is hard to get to sleep, and it's very difficult trying to juggle a wild preschooler and a newborn. I feel like I'm ignoring my older son, which is breaking my heart. I love my little baby a lot but cannot *wait* until she gets a little older/bigger!!

Take one day at a time. And sometimes one hour at a time! :hugs:


----------



## carly_mummy2b

I could have written your post myself, i know exactly how you feel, having a newborn is so so hard and nothing could possibly prepare you for the sleeplessness and just how difficult and wearing it is to have your baby screaming constantly.

There is no quick fix but just know that it does get better, i know it doesnt help you right now, but it really does get better

Take care and remember put your LO down somewhere safe and take some time to calm down and have a cup of tea x x


----------



## a_c

Hang in there- I found first 4 months hard. Poppy was pretty needy although I know it would have been ten times worse if she had colic or reflux. Definitely get out once a day!


----------



## Seity

Hated it! Never doing it again. In fact, the entire first year was not something I ever want to do again. Luckily there's a pill for that.
:hugs: It's so much harder when you have a reflux or colic or non-sleeping baby!


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

I swear by colief Ellie changed over night with it in her formula xx


----------



## chelseaharvey

KatelynsMummy said:


> You tried cow and gate comfort milk?
> You can also try taking your LO back to the doctors if he is having green poo, it can be a sign of a really bad tummy bug :flower:

No i havent. I went from C&G newborn to Aptimal for colic & constaption as i was told it was really good & so many people told me to try it

I took him to the GP today. They said that as he is gaining weight & looks well nothing they can do really. I just have to get on with it. Easier for them to say they dont have a baby screaming at them all the time & so unsettled & there not at there wits end with it all


----------



## chelseaharvey

fluffpuffin said:


> Here's a few things that helped me cope:
> - get out of the house at least once a day for a walk - she would sleep in her pushchair and that would give me some breathing space
> - get a good sling, such as a moby wrap, it helps you have your hands free and LO's tend to settle much better close to your body
> - an electric swing helped
> - white noise from the hair dryer would help her go off to sleep, then the fn would help her stay asleep
> 
> Most importantly please remember this is only a phase. My LO was considerably better at 8 weeks and by 4 months the colic was pretty much gone.

I walk 2 x a day on the school run with having a c-section i cant drive still got another 2 weeks. He def settles out in the buggy & tends to sleep most of the way its a 15 min walk both ways... I also walk into town most days 30 mins both ways

I have a electric swing, this use to work for him but does not anymore & i tried the hairdryer & hoover over the weekend as i rember using it for my son who had bad colic but it doesnt work on Zach

Everyone keeps saying he will change when he gets to 6 weeks the first 6 weeks are the hardest. The weeks for me seem to be dragging


----------



## c.m.c

ALL Babies are unsettled at the start- they are just getting used to life outside the womb- i wouldnt go changing loads of things- just left baby settle in. i remember Ava would cry so much i couldnt even get to the toilet to pee without her screaming!

the early days are hard- your body has been through a marathon really- but they are short lived!

I was so tired and i remember my SIL saying- when they get to 12 weeks your flying- well i thought 12 weeks away felt like a million years and felt like punching her as that statement didnt help- but honestly time will fly before you know it!!!!

huge hugs XOXO


----------



## chelseaharvey

sapphire1 said:


> However, do you think there may be a chance that your LO is intolerant to milk? We found out that Holly has cow's milk protein intolerance, which was causing the silent reflux. Once she was on a special formula, her symptoms practically vanished. She had terrible tummy troubles too til she was on it.

He may be he shows the signs. The GP was not intrested really said to basically deal with it

My friend has nutramegon on perscription from the GP a special milk she has 3 tubs at home & has said i can have a tub of that to try if i like. I think im going to


----------



## patch2006uk

c.m.c said:


> ALL Babies are unsettled at the start- they are just getting used to life outside the womb- i wouldnt go changing loads of things- just left baby settle in. i remember Ava would cry so much i couldnt even get to the toilet to pee without her screaming!
> 
> the early days are hard- your body has been through a marathon really- but they are short lived!
> 
> I was so tired and i remember my SIL saying- when they get to 12 weeks your flying- well i thought 12 weeks away felt like a million years and felt like punching her as that statement didnt help- but honestly time will fly before you know it!!!!
> 
> huge hugs XOXO

This exactly. Our HV said things would improve in a few weeks, and I honestly couldn't imagine surviving until the next day, let alone thinking about weeks and months. My LO is 18 weeks now though, and after the firt 6 weeks feeling like a lifetime, time really has flown since! :)


----------



## lovehearts

Everyone told me the firs 6 weeks are the hardest and then when ot there and things were still bad everyone said the first 12 weeks are the hardest. 

M LO is very very windy and he will scream through his feeds but the last few days iv just taken a deep breath and got on with it, trying to find out what works fir MY baby. Iv spent hours online looking for the answers and as good as everyone's advice is I try to remember that every baby is different and my LO is unique just like yours.

I'm defo finding it easier now h smiles at me, it just melts my heart.

Looking back to 3/4 weeks ago it has got easier hut it s still hard, were all there with you Hun
:hugs:
Xxx


----------



## c.m.c

to be honest when i look back the thing that really stressed me out was everybody had an opinion on my baby and im not sure if its maybe the same with your LO if they are unsettled...

people used to say to me:
she shouldnt be drinking that much
you shouldnt combination feed- breast and bottle
maybe its colic (swear if i heard that one more time!!!)
maybe change the teats
maybe change the milk
maybe use different bottles
maybe she has this or that!!!! my baby was sooo unsettled and in the end i asked my HV who said- just leave her be- give her a chance to settle and adjust to life outside the womb- to taking milk etc... and it worked- it really did, it just took time

my head was fried listening to all my relatives, everybody had a different suggestion, if i had of tried them all god knows i think i would have ran away- i honestly believe the HV's and midwifes know best sometimes- just keep following the advice for you LO, as all babies are soooo different

and i also believe noone will know your little boy as best as you! trust your instinct and you will do well- take one day at a time.


----------



## ellers

It WILL get easier as LO settles. I hated first few months and, with hindsight, was nearly PND and had some scary thoughts about ending it. Trial and error, but remember to give things a couple or three days to take effect.
Have you tried using infacol and/or gripe water? Infacol (and I'm sure the other ones) slightly thicken milk in the tummy and collect air bubbles so they're easier to manage. And gripe water does the same without the thickening. We had LO on infacol for a good couple of months and he was much better - there's no time limit on it.


----------



## c.m.c

i know im going to contradict my last post!!! bad me!!! but when Ava just would not stop crying i used to rub her wee feet with baby oil- like reflexology- it really seemed to stop the crying and relax her!!

serious BIG hugs for you!!! im getting flashbacks from Christmas/new years time when she was like this!!!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

ellers said:


> It WILL get easier as LO settles. I hated first few months and, with hindsight, was nearly PND and had some scary thoughts about ending it. Trial and error, but remember to give things a couple or three days to take effect.
> Have you tried using infacol and/or gripe water? Infacol (and I'm sure the other ones) slightly thicken milk in the tummy and collect air bubbles so they're easier to manage. And gripe water does the same without the thickening. We had LO on infacol for a good couple of months and he was much better - there's no time limit on it.

i used infacol before every single bottle till she was 10 weeks- miracle stuff!!


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Vinnie was very windy and i found gripe water to be a miracle in a bottle and it worked a treat x


----------



## JASMAK

Sorry to hear things are really rough. I think every baby is different, and some babies are more needy, some cry more, some take more to settle. I have had three, and they were all different and very different temperment/personalities. I would recommend taking your guy back to the DR because of his green poop if it doesn't clear up. I have nothing else to suggest except that you are not alone out there. I happen to have a very easy baby this time through, but my middle child was very difficult and I often would leave for a drive at about 2 or 3am because that was when I felt like I was going to go mental from hearing my baby cry all night. She was always hard to put down for a nap, and today (she is 6 years old) she is very dramatic and that is just her personality. You are not a bad mom for needing a time out. I think that as your baby gets older, it will get easier as you will learn what works for you baby and that is kind of where you are now. But I swear, babies pick up on stress too... so try to be calm and relaxed. Hugs to you.


----------



## chelseaharvey

xnewxmummyx said:


> It feel extra guilty because I wanted a baby for 3+ years before I finally got my OH on my wave length and we agreed to TTC.
> 
> but I take my hat off to young, single (teen) mums. but I do reguarly think about my life pre-mummy. I didn't have to think about just nipping to the supermarket, just jumped in car and was home within the hour, now I have to pack nappies, bibs, bottles. I could go sit in the pub all day on a Saturday when we had nothing else to do, now we have to find family friendly pubs, and there anre't many. (We aren't alcoholics btw lol) .

Snap im the same, i have fertility problems my 1st child it took me 4 years to fall & Zach it took 2.5years. I was so happy to fall pregnant & now here i am moaning/not enjoying him & dread every morning when he wakes up as i no what kind of day i am in for with him.....

I dont know how single mums do it, i am so thankful when OH walks in the door so i can hand him over & have some space/peace. How single mums do it & dont go mad i dont know


----------



## chelseaharvey

CrazyBird said:


> also he has been having infacol for the last 3 weeks. He still has a bad tummy occasionally buit no where near as much.
> The last thing we did was buy him some new bottles called Dr Browns, somebody my mum knows swears by them as her baby was a different baby when she changed to these bottles.

Zach has been on Infacol since he was born it has not made any difference 7 gripe water the past 2 weeks & again no difference. I used the DR browns for my son who is now 6 as he had such bad colic & it did not make any difference. I bought a few of the Dr Brown bottles for Zach as i use the Mam ones but again has not made a difference


----------



## chelseaharvey

xxClaire_24xx said:


> I swear by colief Ellie changed over night with it in her formula xx

Im getting some of this today for him


----------



## chelseaharvey

ellers said:


> Have you tried using infacol and/or gripe water? Infacol (and I'm sure the other ones) slightly thicken milk in the tummy and collect air bubbles so they're easier to manage. And gripe water does the same without the thickening. We had LO on infacol for a good couple of months and he was much better - there's no time limit on it.

Yes he has been on Infacol since he was born & also gripe water the past 2 weeks he is no different at all

I am changing to colief drops today to see if this makes a difference, il give it 1-2 weeks & if no change then il go back to Infacol as i know the Colief drops are £10 a bottle. I dont mind spending this if i notice a change but if not then seems silly to pay this out a week for something that is not working


----------



## chelseaharvey

[/QUOTE]i used infacol before every single bottle till she was 10 weeks- miracle stuff!![/QUOTE]

I put the infacol in every bottle


----------



## moomoo

With my DS he was such hard work that it gave me PPD. I didn't bond with him until he was at least 4 months old. Everyone elses babies slept in their buggies and mine was being bounced constantly - If I stopped moving him he would cry. Hard, hard work!!

Haven't really got any more advice for you, but wanted you to know it gets better. And also know that it's NOTHING you are doing or not doing, and you are doing a fab job!

My DD was born on 17th too! ;)


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

chelseaharvey said:


> xxClaire_24xx said:
> 
> 
> I swear by colief Ellie changed over night with it in her formula xx
> 
> Im getting some of this today for himClick to expand...


you should see a diff Ellie was so much calmer after a day, we premake bottles so added the drops when the bottle was almost cool xx


----------



## aliss

I hated the first 6 months of his life and I have no shame admitting it. I hate hate HATED the newborn stage. Now, it's lots of fun (although still a lot of work). I tried 50,000 remedies and untold amounts of $$ trying to 'fix' his problems but truthfully he just had to outgrow most of it.

It's okay to hate the newborn stage :rofl:


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

Im just not enjoying it so much this time as Im stressed out with all Ellie medical problems she never got home for 7 weeks when she was a baby and also all the hospital trips and stays shes had, we just dont seem to have had a baby if that makes sense x


----------



## bubbles123

I hated the new born stage too. Many people do! No shame in it. Once LO was 6 months plus, that was when I really started to enjoy him. Now, he's lovely!!! X


----------



## N1kki

it wil get easier babe i'm in my 7 week now with my LO he was on detinox for colic for 3 weeks then he got better so took him off it,but last week it started again so hes back on it,i'm just comforting him as uch as i can.i was havin tummy prob with my LO i brought detinox to help for tummy and wind probs and anti-colic bottle,for constipation try water with some prune juice.He was on gaviscon but i found it made hom more bloated so took him off of it after a few days.Bedtime i bath,feed and swaddle :)


----------



## RDC24

I am just now starting to enjoy my baby - she is smiling and much more content. I did NOT enjoy the first month or so. She was real crabby, trying to figure out the world, and I was really overwhelmed, trying to figure out HER. I felt lonely, being at home all day. I really missed my pre-baby life. I'd cry A LOT.

What I'd say is - during the newborn stage, while they are still sleeping anywhere and everywhere - is get out as much as you can. We went out to dinner, the mall, everywhere. I took advantage of that stage because she would fall asleep wherever we were. Now she doesn't do that - she wants to stay awake and be part of the action, so it is much harder to go out and about now.

Get out when you can, and soon enough, your LO will get more content as they get used to life and world and being outside the womb. You will enjoy it more when you get those first smiles and coos!


----------



## Linny

chelseaharvey said:


> ellers said:
> 
> 
> Have you tried using infacol and/or gripe water? Infacol (and I'm sure the other ones) slightly thicken milk in the tummy and collect air bubbles so they're easier to manage. And gripe water does the same without the thickening. We had LO on infacol for a good couple of months and he was much better - there's no time limit on it.
> 
> Yes he has been on Infacol since he was born & also gripe water the past 2 weeks he is no different at all
> 
> I am changing to colief drops today to see if this makes a difference, il give it 1-2 weeks & if no change then il go back to Infacol as i know the Colief drops are £10 a bottle. I dont mind spending this if i notice a change but if not then seems silly to pay this out a week for something that is not workingClick to expand...

You can get colief on prescription hun! big :hugs:


----------

